# MCA PREVIOUS YEAR PAPER PUNE UNIVERSITY



## saransh (Jan 31, 2006)

HI, 

I am saransh.plz any body help me. I m going to going to prepare for mca entrence of pune university and i wanna previous year question papers related to it. if any one know about any site that will give me this material plz give the link to me aur mail me the papers if u have.my E-mail id is saransh12345@gmail.com


----------



## Febians (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey sarnash, 

I've done my MCA from CSD, Pune Uni.. I had written down quiet a few questions after the entrance exam. I'd see if i can dig it out again & would send it to you. 

But it'd take time as all the questions are on paper & i'd have to makea soft copy of each. 

Anyway.. all the best. Hope to see you in one of the alumini meets


----------



## sanjayadb (Sep 27, 2007)

HELLO I M SANJAY I M PREPARING FOR  MCA IN CENTRAL UNIVERSITIES PLEASE SEND ME PREVIOUS YEAR QUESTIONPAPERS MY E-MAIL ID IS 
sanjayadb@yahoo.com


----------

